# Looking for scraps for Cub Scouts



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

Guys,

I am a Cub Scout den leader and someone gave me a pretty good sized piece of tanned buffalo hide with the fur on. I had been trying to think of a good idea for it's use in a craft for the boys and decided on making some small possibles bags with the flap being the buffalo hide. Problem is, I have no idea where to get some leather or suede for the bag and some heavier leather for the shoulder strap. I started looking at eBay but wondered if there was someplace local (I'm near Flint) that might help me out. Donations would be great, but I will spring for leather if I can find it.

I've never tried making one of these before either so this should be interesting for all of us in the den. :lol:

So if you have any ideas where I can get some leather/suede or if you have some patterns for anything that sounds like fun for the boys, send it my way. 

THANKS!


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Contact eagle ottawa leather, they have a facility in rochester hills, and they have a ton of scrap, when i worked for the one in Grand Haven we would always donate to local dens. check out there web site for contact info.


----------

